# Reliant NN820 - Parts Question



## declan (Oct 8, 2008)

Hoping someone can help. My neighbor has a Reliant NN820. One of the motor bolts has gone missing and we're trying to figure out what size it is.. Anyone happen to have a Reliant NN820 possibly with an owner's/parts guide? Not sure how we'll track it down otherwise and it's a great machine. Hate to see it go to waste due to a missing bolt.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you post a picture of exactly which bolt is missing. If it's just a bolt a stock one could be used. The cover on the motor is probably a sheet metal screw.


----------



## declan (Oct 8, 2008)

Will post tonight


----------



## declan (Oct 8, 2008)

And six days later.... It's the screw in the actual fan blade component that's missing... Pic attached


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

declan said:


> And six days later.... It's the screw in the actual fan blade component that's missing... Pic attached


go here and see the parts list http://www.ereplacementparts.com/


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If the parts list does not help and the part is portable, take the part to the store and find a fit. 

If it is not portable find a friend with a tap set and use it to find the correct size. If that does not work then buy some screws (looks like machine screw) that are the correct(or near correct) diameter in several pitches. 

You may also be able to get a pitch size test tool and find the correct pitch.

George


----------

